# Dropsy?



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Yesterday... I noticed my little orange kissed platty looked like it was about to explode, she was soooo fat! And I thought maybe she was pregnant because there are other platies in the tank. But today she still looks huge, and I'm looking for a gravid spot but I don't see one. So I decided to turn the filters off and get a look from a different angle. And I really hope I'm wrong but it looks like dropsy. What can I do for her?

Tank is ten gallon, with guppies and platies, waters parameters are all good. The tank is fully cycled and I am running two filters on it. Ones a marineland biowheel for a 10 gallon, and the other ones just a cheap thing from walmart thats supposed to be good for a ten gallon.

Thanks!


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I do have epsom salts, has anyone used this treatment? Apparently it helps the fish expel extra fluids? Any advice?


----------



## Melora (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't know how platties and guppies take salt (I assume pretty well) but I've "cured" really bad dropsy with it and only it. You might be able to find some documentation online for how much you should add for those kinds of fish. (I assume you turned the filters back on? Just keep it clean and running normally when you put the salt in)


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Epsom salt is used because it's a natural laxative. Generally you'd put a few grains in and try to get her to eat some.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Ha! Yes I turned the filter back on :wink: Alright thanks guys, I don't know if I could really get her to.. Eat the salt. But I'll try. Thanks again.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Alright, I have an update, My platy is less bloated, but her scales are still sticking out.

I've added the epsom salts, I looked it up and it was recommended to use 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of water. 

It looks like shes missing a few scales, I'm going to try to get a picture in a second. :? But now I'm just confused, could the fact that she was so bloated have anything to do with her scales missing? 

I also tried feeding the salt and she wouldn't bite. But she did come and get a flake or two this morning at feeding time.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I thought the scales weren't sticking out before, bummer. If they are, I'd really point towards dropsy.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah it's for sure dropsy, no doubt. She doesn't appear any smaller, but she is acting better. 

And so far a good picture is out of the question.


----------



## Melora (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm glad to hear she is acting better- If she doesn't get smaller soon I'd add a little more salt though. I had too when I had a betta (and a neon tetra) that came with a bad case of it (and neither are really salt tolerant from what I hear, so I was a little worried about going over) but he started to shrink in a few days after adding a bit more (and then a little bit more a few days after that when he still didn't show much improvement.) I figured he was going to die if I didn't try it anyway, so ... :x It worked, thankfully and he has lived over a year now & looks fine. He was _very_ pine-coned before I tried more salt. (Same with the neon, but I don't know which one she is any more)


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

My platy is back to her good old self, She started shrinking a few days ago but she still looked like a pine cone. But since you just reminded me I checked she she looks totally normal  

Glad to hear your fish made it through too!! Nice to know your fish has lived for a while after the encounter with dropsy too. Lol it gives me hope for my little guy.

Thanks


----------



## Melora (Apr 6, 2007)

Yay! That makes me really happy


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

This is great info. From everything I've read in books, dropsy was incurable, but now I know differently. I lost a giant danio to dropsy. I'll try epsom salts next time I have to deal with it. So cool!


----------

